# Parking on Top of Sierra Rd during ToC



## Spectre68 (Jun 8, 2004)

Is it possible to park on top of Sierra Road during the ToC? I'm going to have my kids with me so riding up Sierra is not a possibility. I'd like to drive up Calaveras and park close to the intersection of Sierra & Felter.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There is no parking at all on stretch of road. It is extremely narrow and windy. I think that they will have to close down that road to through traffic. I think it is likely that the tour caravan will drive through and come down that way.

Your best bet is to park at the bottom near Sierra and Piedmont, and walk up the first steep stretch of Sierra as far as your kids can manage. It gets steep within 100 yards of that intersection so you will not have too far to walk. I expect the peleton to start coming apart on that first steep slope. There's also an expo area near that intersection (at the church?) and I think the riders will come down that way after completing the stage. There's plenty of parking on residential streets around there, but there are going to be a lot of people converging on the area so the later that you leave it, the further you will have to walk.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

No parking at the top.

And they just put up new signs saying no parking along the road to the top at all. It is walking/biking from the bottom time!!!!

francis


----------

